# I started a vaping channel that focuses on DIY Ejuice Mixing. Here's my recipe for Strawberry Vanill



## Alex (20/5/15)

* Let's Mix: Strawberry Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Cone *



DIY or DIE

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Fickie (20/5/15)

Oh it's not you in the video. ... and here I was thinking 'Dang! Benoni really got a raw deal in the Charlize trade.'

Even though we don't have access to all the flavours it was still cool for some tips and 'thinking'. Cheers!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/5/15)

Been looking for something like this for a while. Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

